# Camping mosquito advice



## brevard955

386-428-3384
The islands that allow camping are in the North District are. 
Reservations can be made 7 days in advance. 
I believe there are 14 islands. Haven't been yet, but also
Planning a trip in the next few weeks.


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch




----------



## grovesnatcher

Thank you


----------



## mikeregas

I am thinking of doing this with my son sometime the week after Christmas. Here are two maps one is in color and the other (black and white) has GPS coordinates.

Color:http://www.nbbd.com/godo/cns/Brochures/bccamping.pdf
B/W:http://www.nps.gov/cana/planyourvisit/upload/backcountry_camping_map.pdf


----------



## Dillusion

I may camp out this weekend, not sure yet


----------



## mikeregas

> I may camp out this weekend, not sure yet


Let me know I might do the same, before I take my son. I can also get that line tamer basket from you


----------



## flyfshrmn82

> Hi
> My son and I are planning on river camping on the lagoon area during Christmas break. Does anyone know the number or who I should call to reserve a spot on a island? Which islands are good for camping and fishing. We will be using a 18 waterman, and a friends hurricane deck boat. Thanks



What dates?


----------



## Dillusion

> I may camp out this weekend, not sure yet
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know I might do the same, before I take my son. I can also get that line tamer basket from you
Click to expand...

I gave it away lol

I'm calling now to reserve a campsite for saturday night, going to be one of the north end ones


----------



## mikeregas

Haha go figure.

I am going to call and reserve a spot too, maybe we can meet up somewhere up there.


----------



## Dillusion

> Haha go figure.
> 
> I am going to call and reserve a spot too, maybe we can meet up somewhere up there.


For sure, I'll be out all day saturday, then that night on the island, then more fishing sunday morning.


----------



## Dillusion

Has anyone ever camped out there and had trouble with people?

See thread here: http://www.jaxkayakfishing.com/phpBB/topic34964.html


----------



## goon squad

> Has anyone ever camped out there and had trouble with people?
> 
> See thread here: http://www.jaxkayakfishing.com/phpBB/topic34964.html


I've been camping on the island of ML for 30+ yrs. and never had any real problems. If there are other camping sites close by you might encounter some loud people or dogs running loose. The biggest problem is the *****, they'll make a mess of your boat (and cooler) if you leave any food or bait in it. Should be a good weekend for camping with good moon light. Have fun and don't worry about the idiots and take firewood, being most of he sites are picked clean depending where you camp.


----------



## Recidivists

Not there, but have had run ins with homeless wayfarers by boat before. Usually, it's just the one guy looking for a place to crash. 

If you're camping alone, then bring a force multiplier. It's all about presence.

I wouldn't worry about it too much. Reading a kayak forum and a police blotter are two different things.


----------



## flyfshrmn82

Firearms are "prohibited" in the park. 

I believe if you have a CWP you are permitted to carry. Don't quote me on this though. 

Only issue I've heard of is getting campsites mixed up and setting up camp. They had to tare down and move to the correct site.


----------



## Dillusion

Well I'm back. I camped on south middle dredge on the beach and it was really cool....and uneventful so that was good.

Only issue was sand gets EVERYWHERE


----------

